
The Psychology of Programmers - texjer
http://architects.dzone.com/articles/psychology-programmers
======
nicklovescode
I just wanted to point out that one of the points is programmers don't like
useless participation that doesn't really add value. Half the article's
comments(at the point of this posting) are "nice article" and "thanks"

